# Mischa Barton @ Rosa Clara Presents Her New Collection in Barcelona, Spain 18.05.2010 x 29



## Q (19 Mai 2010)

​
thx Tikipeter


----------



## Mandalorianer (19 Mai 2010)

*Ui  ist sie das  joar sie isses :WOW: :thx: Dir für die Klasse Lady in Weiss :thumbup:​*


----------



## couriousu (19 Mai 2010)

hat sie nicht ´ne Stunde später ´was anderes getragen?


----------

